

The 1341-horsepower electric supercar - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20150430-from-finland-the-1341-horsepower-electric-supercar

======
mocko
Trying to read this from the UK I get the cryptic message:

"We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our
international service and is not funded by the licence fee. It is run
commercially by BBC Worldwide, a wholly-owned subsidiary of the BBC, the
profits made from it go back to BBC programme-makers to help fund great new
BBC programmes."

...which doesn't in any way explain why I'm not allowed to see it. Well done
BBC, well done.

------
vessenes
I'm not an electrical engineer, but I do own a bicycle with a 250 watt motor,
and I'm pretty sure BBC left off a bunch of 'kilo' prefixes in their article..
That or I just need better energy delivery to my bike wheels.

That said, I'm interested in weight- and aero-dynamics; so much power comes
with a bunch of difficult engineering problems, like keeping the car from
killing you in a variety of interesting ways. It would be fun to see this on a
track.

~~~
Animats
_" So much power comes with a bunch of difficult engineering problems, like
keeping the car from killing you"_

Right. Power hasn't been a problem with race cars for decades. All the major
racing classes have restrictions to limit power. Both F1 and NASCAR just
reduced their power limits. It's more about keeping the wheels on the ground.

~~~
astrodust
There are electric drag racers with even more power. Example:
[http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1091975_2000-horsepower-e...](http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1091975_2000-horsepower-
electric-dragster-sets-new-drag-record-video)

It's not a problem of keeping the tires on the ground in this case, but from
components shattering when all that power is applied. The torque on those
wheels is absolutely insane.

Combustion engines need to be significantly larger to produce more power.
Electric motors don't necessarily need more size, they just need to be able to
handle more current, so the limitation is how fast you can get the power out
of the battery and into the wheels.

------
6stringmerc
Uhh, it's not a supercar _to me_ until it goes through some real, honest to
goodness testing. There's nothing wrong with calling it a concept
car...because that's what it is, a concept of a supercar.

For all we know, the thing might be as viable as the last Vector Aeromotive
concept or be as combustible as the Zenvo when Top Gear got their hands on it.

I mean, I love cars. I love technology. I really dislike putting the cart in
front of the horse though...cough LM2 Streamliner cough...

